# OK, here's the current system



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

TV: 42" Panasonic Viera TC-P42U2
Receiver: Onkyo TX-NR1007 :bigsmile: just got it
Speakers: 2 Mackie HR624mk2 mains(another one for the center some time soon), 4 Behringer B2031P surrounds; subs, 2 Allison 10" buyouts from PE
DVD/SACD/CD player: Harman Kardon HK47
BR player: none--the thing broke 2 days past warranty and I haven't replaced it yet.:foottap:
Cassette Decks: Marantz, Dennon, single 3 head decks and a Sony dual 2 head deck all from the 80s
Record player: and old Technics DD with a Grado Blue cart
Headphones: Grado SR60 and Shure SRH840

Dan


----------

